# 2001Swift Sundance 590RL - Portable Gray Water Tank?



## ImaHeadaU (May 26, 2009)

Hi, 

Do any of you use a portable grey water tank when you are situated on a pitch for a few days or more. Sometimes it's a bit of a nuisance to have to re-level the van just to dump grey and fill fresh water. However, my grey water tank is mounted so low that I worry that I won't be able to dump into the portable tanks commercially available. In Wales I was sent to a drain that was a pipe protruding from the ground which was too high to allow my tank to empty. 

What do you do?


----------



## Slipware (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes, we use a portable grey water tank, which is flat and low. Saves time and effort when all you have to do is tip the contents down the provided sluice.


----------



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

We used to use a 23L Fiamma grey water tank- it fitted under the bed when we were on the move. However our new van has such a low drain point we needed to buy a wastemaster which again goes under the bed with the wheels removed.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

I use a bucket.

Derek


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Used to use a bucket, as our aim when trying to straddle the emptying point was a bit hit and miss. INfact most of it went everywhere it shouldn't  We got fed up of having to traipse over to the waste each time it got full so we have recently purchased a wastemaster. All the others were too tall to insert under the pipe. With the wastemaster you have two options for height. We use the lower side but have it propped up slightly with a couple blocks of wood to ensure the water runs down to the deeper end.

regards 

Karen


----------



## ImaHeadaU (May 26, 2009)

A bucket won't work for me. The tank is too low.

Perhaps the 2001 Sundance has a particularly low tank? I'd hate to buy a 23L Fiamma grey water tank or a Wastemaster and find that the water won't flow into it.

If I raise the spigot on the tank hose even a slight height, the flow ceases.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

The grey water outlet from my Rapido is also very low and when we're on site , once levelled and hooked up we don't like to move every day. So at the same time as I bought a Halfords 25L fresh water container (£9.99) I also bought a 2nd 25L container, sprayed it black and use it ON ITS SIDE to 'slide under the van and connect , via a short adaptor hose, to my grey outlet. It works very well and it and its fresh water companion don't take up to much room in my boot .

Harry


----------

